# Looking for Moderators



## RootzWikiAdmin (Nov 15, 2012)

We are currently looking for new volunteers to join our team of dedicated site moderators. Our ideal candidate is dependable, reliable and willing to help all members of the community. Our moderators are leaders within the community and our community members will be reliant on you for advice and knowledge.

You will be expected to help prevent and remove spam or other unwanted activity within the forum while helping new members. As a moderator, you will be working closely with the other moderators to keep the forums friendly and inviting to the community.

We are looking for candidates who meet the following criteria:

Participated in the forum for at least 1 year
Frequent posts and replies with other members in the forum
No history of rules violations

If you meet our expectations and are willing to continue to actively participate in the forum, we would like to discuss joining our team of volunteers. Feel free to contact us directly or reply to this thread to submit your candidacy.

Please note, we only have a select number of openings available at this time. We may consider others for future openings when they become available.


----------

